# Clay colored stool



## princesscleo92 (Apr 23, 2016)

I noticed this colored stool today while cleaning out the coop. One of the hens just started laying and didn't know if that had anything to do with it.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

What are you feeding her?


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

nannypattyrn said:


> What are you feeding her?


x2........


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

It almost looks like something undigested.


----------



## princesscleo92 (Apr 23, 2016)

We just switched to layers crumbs, we do frozen watermelon halves to help keep them cool, and occasionally cranberries. Is it possible it's just from the color of the cranberry or it's stuck in her digestive tract?


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I imagine it's just the color from the melon and berries then. It doesn't look bad just like something she's been eating.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I have birds and 1 of them likes these red biscuits in their food.When she poops sometimes it's red but it's from the biscuits.Maybe that particular hen ate more melon than the others and it's coming out a strange color.As long as she's eating and gaining weight I wouldn't worry too much.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

When mine eat cat food the color of their poop changes.

.
.
.
.


----------



## Spear (May 8, 2016)

My hens are free range and their poops are all fancy colours and sizes. I have found some poops that are so big that they could of been made by my 'giant' dog!


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

My flock free-ranges,too.I think some hold their poop cuz when I let them out there are piles they leave on the way to the feeder that I would think are too big for 1 hen but I see it with my own 2 eyes.Not all of them do that,tho.


----------

